

TOP 25. Best Time Wasters on TV from the past 12 months - chippi
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/masyk/tv-tracker-auto-mark-as-watched-your-tv-anime-movi/posts/840911

======
mrfusion
I guess I don't understand what this kickstarter is sellling. I'm pretty
confused :-( Maybe someone can explain it like I'm 5?

~~~
soneca
Well, that is an update only. The actual project is here:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/masyk/tv-tracker-
auto-m...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/masyk/tv-tracker-auto-mark-as-
watched-your-tv-anime-movi)

~~~
izzydata
Thank you, this makes a lot more sense now. If it can actually work the way it
says it can then it might actually be useful.

------
ChikkaChiChi
That graphic is also terribly wrong.

The Walking Dead has had 51 episodes. Each episode is about 43 minutes. That's
just over 36 1/2 hours of content; not 3 days and 15 hours as the infographic
suggests.

Rounding off to the hour when the information can be readily scraped from a
number of websites would be a pretty big oversight if this was a service.

------
izzydata
I guess I'd have to argue that you aren't wasting time at all if you are being
entertained. At the end of the day everything is just going to be a series of
memories. Whether you enjoyed yourself going outside and being active or
watching a great show it all ends up pretty much the same.

~~~
izzydata
No joke, I didn't even realize this was a kickstarter. There is no information
about the kind of tracker they are trying to write. There are also so many
alternatives that solve this problem already that I don't even care.

Examples: [http://trakt.tv/](http://trakt.tv/)
[http://anilist.co/](http://anilist.co/)

------
ds9
Article should note its US bias - this looks like exclusively Hollywood stuff.

Meanwhile, recently I've enjoyed Borgen, Bron, Akta Manniskor, Green Wing...

Edit: correction taken, there are a few UK shows - maybe the criterion is
English language.

~~~
Ennergizer
No, there's Sherlock and Dr Who. I love DR Who by the way

------
mrfusion
I could never get into Sherlock. I've tried several times because others love
it. And I like detective stories. I really can't figure out what it is, too
slow?

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
If you are willing to give it a shot again, do yourself a favor; read up on
the plot of the original Doyle work. Each episode is based on the original
works.

When you see how brilliantly they modernized the work you might find new
enjoyment.

As an example, "A Study in Pink" ("A Study in Scarlet") has Holmes examining
Watson's mobile phone and making all sorts of clever deductions. In the
original, it was a pocket watch...but all the same deductions can still be
made.

It's not for everyone, but it is well written.

~~~
mrfusion
Wow interesting. I had no idea. So what story would season 2 episode 1
correspond to?

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
"A Scandal in Bohemia"

------
dfc
Does it say where this list of "the best of" came from? Some of those shows do
not deserve to be listed on the same page as The Newsroom, let alone above of
it.

------
Shivetya
then throw in all the time the diehard fans waste on sites devoted to the
shows even subs on reddit.

Still as someone else mentioned, is it truly wasted time if you derive
entertainment from it? Definitely a first world problem if it is.

------
sadakov
I wonder how much time people waste on commercials within these shows as well
- that's the real waste of time.

~~~
buckbova
During commercials is when I get my work done.

